# Hallo zusammen!

## dek

Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen: Erster  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mb

ui.. ein deutsches forum... worum solls hier gehn ?? localisierung ??

ps: 2'ter

#mb

----------

## Manny Calavera

3er

tja, das 'Stockerl' ist schon voll  :Razz: 

see you,

- Manny -

----------

## dek

 *mb wrote:*   

> ui.. ein deutsches forum... worum solls hier gehn ?? localisierung ??

 

Also ich denke mal einigen wird es einfach leichter fallen Fragen in ihrer Muttersprache zu stellen. Ich brech mir bei Englisch auch manchmal einen ab.  :Wink:  Speziell wenn es um komplexere Sachen geht.

----------

## ddanier

huhu!

4.  :Smile: 

endlich nimmer english "sprechen" müssen...

----------

## c_kuzmanic

Endlich eine Deutsche Kategorie im Gentoo Forum so mag ich dass:)

----------

## MrIch

Hallo Sprachverwandte!

Ein deutsches Forum, mich wunderte eh, wieso es das nicht schon länger gibt, da ich oft bei Location Germany in diesem Forum lese...

----------

## dek

Man kann das Forum sogar mittlerweile auf deutsch stellen.  :Wink: 

----------

## xpender

Hallöle, das ist der Boris!

Naja.. oder doch nicht?

Hallo, an alle Deutsche hier.

----------

## trapni

 *dek wrote:*   

>  *mb wrote:*   ui.. ein deutsches forum... worum solls hier gehn ?? localisierung ?? 
> 
> Also ich denke mal einigen wird es einfach leichter fallen Fragen in ihrer Muttersprache zu stellen. Ich brech mir bei Englisch auch manchmal einen ab.  Speziell wenn es um komplexere Sachen geht.

 

Wo wir schon mal beim Thema waeren, *hehe*.

Also, schaut mal in das posting hier ueber.

MfG, 

Christian Parpart.

p.s.: 10ter (jupilaehjum *hehe*)

----------

## DanRok

Auch von mir ein Gruss an alle.   :Very Happy: 

Ich kann zwar ein bisserl englisch, aber manche Sachen sind imho echt schwierig zu erklären. Manchmal fällts mir selbst in deutsch schwer   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Beforegod

Hallo zusammen,

das Deutsche Forum soll vor allem den Leuten dienen, die es nicht immer leicht mit Englisch haben  :Wink: 

Weitere Sachen wie lokalisierung usw. werden natürlich auch aufgeführt!

Ich möchte euch auch bitten, wenn etwas komplexere Probleme hier besprochen werden, sie auch ins Englische zu übersetzen (im All things Gentoo)..

denn unsere anderen Benutzer werde evt. diesselben Probleme haben (wer also gut ins Englische übersetzen kann  :Wink: )

Ansonsten, posted was das Zeugs hält  :Wink: 

Gruß,

BeforeGod

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich wollte diesen alten thread mal auskramen. wäre doch cool wenn sich jeder mal vorstellt..sind doch eine com  :Wink: 

ich bin matthias arbeite in köln, bin 22 und meine hobbys stehen im profil =)  :Wink: 

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Hallo,

Bin der Fabi. Wohne in der NÃ¤he von Erlangen und arbeite nebenbei in einem kleinen Pc GeschÃ¤ft.

Hauptberuflich bin ich SchÃ¼ler, allerdings nur noch 8 Monate.

----------

## kostja

Hallöle!

Bin der Konstantin, bin 21, wohne in Ansbach und werde ab dem 4.10. in Heidelberg Physik studieren. Meine Hobbies könnt Ihr im Profil finden.

Ein tolles Forum zum Thema Mathe, Physik und Informatik: www.matheplanet.com

Viel Spaß!

mfG Konstantin

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Servus,

bin der Maik, 26 Jahre alt und wohne in Maintal (nahe Frankfurt / Main). Ich habe mein Studium zu Staatlich Geprüften Techniker FR Informationstechnik mit dem Schwerpunkt Computersysteme und Netzwerktechnik vor ca. 2 Monaten erfolgreich beendet  :Very Happy:  .

Ich bin in einer Transaktionsbank im Bereich IT Production Services tätig. Dort überwachen wir die Fachabteilungen und vermitteln/koordinieren die Arbeit zwischen IT und Fachbereichen.

Hobbys sind biken, zocken (auf LANs und z.H.), mit Freunden im Park rumliegen und grillen, selbstverständlich alles was es noch so Rund um den PC gibt, Inline Skaten und die Frauen... darf ich natürlich auch nicht vergessen   :Cool:  .

EDIT: Musik ohne Musik gehts nirgendwo hin   :Cool:   (The Killers, Kean, Coldplay, Placebo, Wumpscut, VNV Nation usw.)

So ich werde jetzt mal wählen gehen und damit hoffentlich für unser aller Zukunft beitragen   :Very Happy:  im positiven Sinne versteht sich.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## AmonAmarth

dat war wieder klar das der mattez hier rumgefuchtelt hat der alte posting geile hengst  :Wink: 

hast wohl nicht genug zu tun aufer arbeit was?  :Wink: 

aber ich stell mich jetzt auch ma vor!

ich bin Stephan und komm aus so nem scheiß verlassenen kaff aus der nähe von mg

bin 20 und bin zur zeit student an der FH jülich (chemieingenieur)

und mein computer freut sich auch seitdem ich von windows zu gentoo übergewechselt bin da der nun keine schläge mehr bekommt!

ach ja und was musik angeht: black, death, thrash und folk metal......zu nennen wären da emperor, bloodbath, vader, amon amarth, borknagar, finntroll, slayer, naglfar .....usw

mfg

*Stephan

PS @ Beforegod: bloodbath waren auf wacken der oberknaller!

----------

## SkaaliaN

steph..du weisst doch..ich bin immer unterfordert  :Wink:   :Laughing:  wie kommts das du jetz erst on bist? wieder wat viel gesoffen und dann lang geschlafen jung ??? =P

----------

